# Hotronix Video Shows How to Capitalize on the Flat Brim Hat Trend



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Carmichaels, PA – A new video from Stahls’ Hotronix® gives viewers a step-by-step demonstration on how to print flat brim caps using the new Hat Bill Platen. See how easy it is to print up to four hats at a time with this Quick Change Platen.

In the video, you’ll see great tips such as remembering to remove any stickers or tags before loading hats unto the platen. It shows how to position CAD-CUT® or CAD-PRINTZ® designs onto the underside of the hat bill. Then cover and press to create an affordable hat decoration that can stand alone or complement the front of the hat. Decorating the top bill on the platen is easy. Just turn the hat inside out. 

To learn more about the Hat Bill Platen and other platens visit www.Hotronix.com or call Hotronix at (800) 727-8520.

Hotronix®, a GroupeSTAHL company, designs, engineers, and manufactures a full line of the world’s most innovative and technologically advanced heat press machines with the goal of exceeding customer expectations at a competitive cost. Made in the USA and engineered by experts who understand heat printing, Hotronix® heat presses are product safety certified. For more information, to locate a dealer, or make a dealer inquiry, call (800) 727-8520, or visit Hotronix.com.


----------

